# hi



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

yes now i'm now 100% sure on p. nyererei fry sex. i have 3 male and 3 female. the males are starting to show some aggression. the male have some black color on their dorsal fin, yellow on the anal fin and tail. they female are just grey/ silver with yellow on anal and tail fins.


----------

